# TdF -- Roadside fans



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

I can understand getting excited about the race, and routing on the guys from your home country, but I just don't understand what standing alongside the road in your underwear and a cape, then charging hell-bent after the racers as they go by, screaming, pumping your fists, and acting a downright fool is going to accomplish.

Is it like face painters at a hockey or football game? Does it amuse the racers? Clearly they are overly enthusiast, sometimes razzing, yet I can't help but this most are simply out of their minds?

What are some of the strange sights you've seen in the crowd this year?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

to explain some of the more bizarre behavior of the spectators, you probably only need to check their blood alcohol level.

it's one thing to be exuberant and cheer for the racers, but when they try to insert themselves into the action on the course they need a kick in the ballsack.

if I was a rider, I'd carry mace or a taser for some of these jackasses.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

Are 50% idjuts. That is all


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

They're just sports fantatics, no different in principle from the painted faces at the football game or the drunken soccer fans or the guys at Yankee Stadium pouring beer on opposing outfielders. With one crucial difference: cycle-racing fans can get up right next to the competitors during the actual event. It's one of the charms of the sport, IMO, though it does occasionally lead to problems. A few fans have been punched hard by racers they got too close to.

Have you noticed the Devil yet, Wood? He's a German guy named Didi Senft who's been attending races in that costume for years. He's also a mechanical engineer who has built a bunch of crazy giant bicycles. Look him up.


----------



## jarbiker (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm just guessing that many of the "crazy" fans don't have much sex.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm all for the excitement and getting caught up in the race and all that but I think many have just started doing sh*t just to get on TV. If I was racing like that it would make me nervous/piss me off. They block your view with reidiculously large flags, try to run next to you in outfits that have nothing to do with cycling or perhaps any sport. At least Didi never impedes a racer as so many of these so called fans do. 
I think the large team sports a little different. Yopu love your team and just about hate the rest. IN cycling I have always noticed that people are more interested in the sport than just a team and of course they have their favorite to win the GC. 

But once again some of the things those so called fans do is just moronic and uncessary


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I've read on the mountain stages where they really get close, they throw beer and spit at the riders they don't like. One guy threw a brick. He was caught and he told the police why he threw it. He wanted them to slow down, or crash, so he could get some pictures. Talk about sick. I seen one guy running out toward a rider and a cop clothes lined him. That really made me feel good to see that.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I prefer to lighten up and enjoy the goofy spectacle. It's a bike race with a large commercial element, not High Mass or the Coronation of the Queen.

psycleridr, if you were racing like that you'd know it goes with the territory, and you wouldn't care except on the rare occasion when someone actually got in your way. You certainly wouldn't care whether the costume had anything to do with cycling. Considering the hundreds of thousads of fans along the route, incidents of interference are very rare.

It's their national sport, and it's crazy summer fun. I wish there were crowds like that at bike races here.


----------



## bkwitche (Jun 4, 2011)

May I suggest that it's a ploy and they know they look like moerons but are hoping to inspire their favorite rider to go just a bit faster up that hill in order to get away from their idiocy.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

I think it sucks. I get that they're hardcore fans, part of the TdF culture, etc. But lots of rider over the years have been taken out by dumbass fans. I think the racers should be preceded by two cars - each with a snow plow "aimed" to the outside...


----------



## kini (Feb 19, 2010)

What else do the French have to do? Don't work, don't bath..... It's the only time of the year that they are not running away. 

Terrorist alert levels for France-

Level 4- run
Level 3- hide
Level 2- surrender
Level 1- collaborate


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I personally think it makes the sport of cycling seem like a joke to non-cyclist. However, some people just go crazy for the sport they love. The announcer mentioned at the beginning of the TDF that the for local communities in France, the TDF is their sport. It's what they bring their famliy too. Kinda like they say baseball is America's past time. Cycling is France' past time.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I recall seeing a fan in a mountain stage running with and just ahead of Contador holding a fishing pole type thing with a steak on the end of it – right in front of Contadors face.

It’s all a hilariously idiotic spectacle and I think I would absolutely hate it if I were a pro – but sadly, I’m just a lowly fan. Then again, I wish people cheered me on during my rides – I mean what am I, chopped liver!!

Good question – why aren’t there women flashing the riders? The TDF needs some of that.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

What about that idiot dressed up like a water bottle? How crazy is that?


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

kini said:


> What else do the French have to do? Don't work, don't bath..... It's the only time of the year that they are not running away.
> 
> Terrorist alert levels for France-
> 
> ...



In case you happen to be American, remember who bailed us out during the American Revolution....


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> Good question – why aren’t there women flashing the riders? The TDF needs some of that


That happens, but it doesn't get on TV, sadly.

I love it all. 

Sports are a joke, smoothie. Every sport. Taking games so seriously makes no f*cking sense in the world. That's why it's so much fun for us. Enjoy the spectacle.

The water-bottle guy is advertsing a product.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

jswilson64 said:


> What about that idiot dressed up like a water bottle? How crazy is that?


That guy invented the Clean Bottle and operates a small business. Would you rather pay a bunch of $$$ for a few commercial spots, or would you rather take a trip to watch each stage live and and free (and damn effective) advertising?


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

jswilson64 said:


> What about that idiot dressed up like a water bottle? How crazy is that?


That's the owner of clean bottle, one of the sponsors for the versus feed


----------



## slow climb (Jul 24, 2010)

The mnt stage roads are often closed off a day or so before the race gets there,so imagine your on top of a mnt for 2 days with nothing to do .. but drink cheap lager 
and then a hundred or so riders turn up and its like AAARRRGGHHHHH  

I actually saw someone dressed as a giant cck with a pink body suit and a red head 

Personally I love the whole show,


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

krott5333 said:


> In case you happen to be American, remember who bailed us out during the American Revolution....



IBTM 

Just guessing but I think the whole collaborating with Hitler thing makes this a gimme!


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> They're just sports fantatics, no different in principle from the painted faces at the football game or the drunken soccer fans or the guys at Yankee Stadium pouring beer on opposing outfielders. With one crucial difference: cycle-racing fans can get up right next to the competitors during the actual event. It's one of the charms of the sport, IMO, though it does occasionally lead to problems. A few fans have been punched hard by racers they got too close to.
> 
> Have you noticed the Devil yet, Wood? He's a German guy named Didi Senft who's been attending races in that costume for years. He's also a mechanical engineer who has built a bunch of crazy giant bicycles. Look him up.


No, haven't noticed him yet. Just distracted by the dudes in their skivvies and other eccentric garb tripping over one another.

I guess you mean this guy, huh?










There _are_ a lot of costume wearers, though.

Got to figure they know they're going to be on television at some point, eh?


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

*Actually, SI has a picture gallery of the nuts ...*

Fans of the Tour de France


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

Wood Devil said:


> I can understand getting excited about the race, and routing on the guys from your home country, but I just don't understand what standing alongside the road in your underwear and a cape, then charging hell-bent after the racers as they go by, screaming, pumping your fists, and acting a downright fool is going to accomplish.


You're going to love Alpe d' Huez. :thumbsup:


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

JCavilia said:


> psycleridr, if you were racing like that you'd know it goes with the territory, and you wouldn't care except on the rare occasion when someone actually got in your way. You certainly wouldn't care whether the costume had anything to do with cycling. Considering the hundreds of thousads of fans along the route, incidents of interference are very rare.
> .


Dont get me wrong here. I am not anti-fun, I just don't like how many fans seem to almost f*ck with the riders.


----------



## Geezer (Feb 5, 2004)

Then again...what other professional sporting event allows close access to the stars? I love to watch the psychos and wonder what I would be doing given the opportunity. 

Red or blue Speedo-Dragon-Priest outfit tomorrow at the mtn stage?


----------



## AMCman10 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hahaha, that waterbottle looks so funny! I'm in the States, so I'm watching it on the Versus network. As its been said, Clean Bottle is a sponsor, and they are also doing some sort of giveaway online if/when you spot him. Of course, since i found that out, I havent seen him once during the live showing.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

psycleridr said:


> Dont get me wrong here. I am not anti-fun, I just don't like how many fans seem to almost f*ck with the riders.


"almost" being the operative word. Rarely does anything bad happen.

It is crazy, isn't it? Someday I've got to go. Ride the bike up one of those passes in the morning and wait for the caravan. That would be fun.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> That happens, but it doesn't get on TV, sadly.


Where can I get the R rated version of TdF?! 

Or maybe I'll start my own production company for all you male cyclists: TdF girls Gone Wild! 

I'll tell ya, those riders must be a disciplined bunch. I'd give up the yellow to stare a bit longer


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

The only part I don't like is on the steep climbs how they can narrow the road down to about 4 ft wide and be right in front of the riders. I've got to think that could hinder attacks sometimes.

Other than that, I love watching the crazed fans and hope to be one myself at some point in my life. I think it would be a blast.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

I've never seen a rider punch a fan that was too close....but I'd like to.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

There is a Black and White photo out there of a rider punching a guy in the face. I can't for the life of me find it now!


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> That happens, but it doesn't get on TV, sadly.
> 
> I love it all.
> 
> ...


Big Plus 1

This ain't a golf game, like most real-people sports it is accepted for fans to show their enthusiasm. Being at the Tour is a big party. The Tour itself, like all sports, is mere entertainment. That is what it is all about. The more fun and somewhat funny it is, the better. Especially if you have been out in the hot sun for 6 hours waiting while nothing happens (I have been roadside for about 15 Tour stages myself, but merely yelling and clapping) and you have 10 minutes max of sports happening in front of you - you make the most of it.

BTW, the german guy dressed as the devil is a bit of a prick in person. But I respect his enthusiasm and fanaticism. It is somewhat difficult to get yourself from stage to stage to a decent spot on course like he does almost every day of the Tour.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

rward325 said:


> There is a Black and White photo out there of a rider punching a guy in the face. I can't for the life of me find it now!


Is this what your referring to? They were protesters, not fans.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Don't make Badger angry: (someone should make an iPhone game, "Angry Badger")


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

slow climb said:


> The mnt stage roads are often closed off a day or so before the race gets there,so imagine your on top of a mnt for 2 days with nothing to do .. but drink cheap lager
> and then a hundred or so riders turn up and its like AAARRRGGHHHHH
> 
> I actually saw someone dressed as a giant cck with a pink body suit and a red head
> ...


that was a dick move...


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Borat chasing the Astana riders a few years back was pretty funny.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

hawker12 said:


> I've never seen a rider punch a fan that was too close....but I'd like to.


been to multiple tdf's and saw a saeco rider swing and miss a drunk basque guy, gendarme took over from there and lit the guy up and then made the guy sit facing the guardrail in adult time out in from of his drunk basque friends


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

Usually two or three police motorcycles ride just in front of the leader and each group on mountain climbs to clear a path for the riders. A few years ago, I was on a climb in the Pyrenees when a guy jumped out just and the police were coming and the policeman purposefully hit the guy and bounced him off of the road. The policeman did not stop and the somewhat stunned guy eventually picked himself up and seemed OK.


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

jarbiker said:


> I'm just guessing that many of the "crazy" fans don't have much sex.


So all those guys are married?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Having sex is great, when it is with someone you are down with.

And comparing cycling to baseball? The crazy fans on the mountain stages is reason #1,231,458 that cycling is just so much cooler than baseball.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Oxtox said:


> to explain some of the more bizarre behavior of the spectators, you probably only need to check their blood alcohol level.
> 
> it's one thing to be exuberant and cheer for the racers, but when they try to insert themselves into the action on the course they need a kick in the ballsack.
> 
> if I was a rider, I'd carry mace or a taser for some of these jackasses.


This this this.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

No one can criticise cycling fans... 

Nascar fans.. crazy
Hockey fans... crazy
Football fans.. crazy
Soccer fans.. crazy and start riots?!


See a theme here?


I laughed yesterday when I saw the mask running up the road after Andy.. However right around then a cop pulled some other idiot off the road for nearly getting in the way.. Another dude almost got ran over by the officials car carrying Eddy.. Silly crazy drunk fans.. Bring em on.. as long as they don't hinder the racers the more the merrier. Plus.. everyone needs their 15 seconds of fame.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the daftness of Clean Bottle, Borat, The Mask yesterday et al, but the fans seem to be getting worse each year in terms of encroaching on the course and getting in the riders' faces. The drunk and/or narcissistic fans running alongside must be desperately annoying. I've seen at least one rider slap someone in passing. Eddy Merckx was animated yesterday too, standing up through the sunroof and yelling at people to GTFO of the way. Don't mess with The Cannibal!

I've not seen any nekkid wimminz, just one guy mooning the camera moped. 

Last year the was a French artist who put a series of enormous erotic paintings on display by the course. P&P had a hoot about that, it was hilarious. Made a good change from those silly 'human bicycles' local councils like to organise. :thumbsup:


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

i was going to go this year, but it didn't work out. next year i'll be on two mountain stages fueled by maple syrup. 2 days of partying and then along comes the race, oh yeah, it should be epic.

i'll have a Lounge sign for sure


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

What about that guy (there's probably more than one artist) who does those very realistic tromp-l'oeil chalk drawings, where it looks like a giant chasm in the sidewalk, for example? As long as the riders know what's coming up, I think that would be a fun distraction on the boring stages.

Love the fans, hate the disruptions. It's all part of the long history, and a race like this NEEDS the color and fun to distract from the long, monotonous, painful miles and complex rules.


----------



## hendo (Feb 22, 2005)

*The most amazing scene ever.*

I used to think they were all nuts. Then I went in 2003 and followed the Tour for two weeks. I slept on the Alpe and totally got caught up in it.. Yes the day and a half wait makes you a little goofy, there are no facilities to speak of, you're on your own for food/water, but I have never seen any sporting event where you can be 6 inches from the top people in the sport, screaming in their face and sprinting along cheering them to victory. It is only just kept under control by the hundreds of gendarmes there, and they will swat you away if you get too close. All in all it is the greatest sporting scene I've ever seen, and I encourage everyone to go there. No tickets to buy to the race, just get yourself there, find a really good map and few bottles of whatever, and prepare for the spectacle. Everyone just gets caught up in it and they are mostly "normal" cycling fans the rest of the year.


----------



## transamman1999 (Jun 13, 2006)

anyone else see Contador smack/slap/push away that one fan/protester?


----------



## SamDC (Mar 22, 2002)

55x11 said:


> Don't make Badger angry: (someone should make an iPhone game, "Angry Badger")


What's the back story of some of these pics of Hinault?


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

transamman1999 said:


> anyone else see Contador smack/slap/push away that one fan/protester?


Best part of the stage!:thumbsup:


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

SamDC said:


> What's the back story of some of these pics of Hinault?



He didn't think the guy rode with enough panache


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

SamDC said:


> What's the back story of some of these pics of Hinault?


the back story is, do not get on the podium (if you don't belong there) or Le Blaireau will **** you up.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Henry Porter said:


> Is this what your referring to? They were protesters, not fans.


Yep, that's the one! And you are correct about the protest also.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

transamman1999 said:


> anyone else see Contador smack/slap/push away that one fan/protester?



View attachment 236155


Looks like a photographer did!


----------



## lblanch40 (Jul 20, 2011)

Was that Contador punch this year??


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

lblanch40 said:


> Was that Contador punch this year??


uh..yeah, it was earlier today, in France.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

hawker12 said:


> I've never seen a rider punch a fan that was too close....but I'd like to.


You got your wish

Watch today's stage, in fact. Drunken maniac fan in a green suit + one pissed off 3 time tour winner riding hard to defend his championship = kapow!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I was at Alpe d'Huez today. I was at turn 18 and had a perfect shot of Voekler lined up and some Ahole with no shirt blocked it. You see his back and front wheel and jackoff's body Bol is the rest. Right after I shot the picture the gendarme took the dude down. They were not playing around at all today on the mountain. They took a few dudes out. Will post the picture when I am not on my iPad and poaching some random frenchmans wifi. 

At Galibier there wasn't much shenanigans where we were. It was 500 meters from the top and it was friggin cold. Snowed a bit, then hailed, then rained, then just got windy and freaking cold. No runners or naked folks at the top for sure. Epic mtn top finish though.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)




----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

francois said:


>


They should give the riders cattle prods. That would solve this issue pretty damn fast. ]


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

I am loving this thread..... 

As to why the fans go nuts? Here's the formula

- spend months planning where on the route you want to be
- talk for months with your mates about how awesome it's going to be to finally get there
- arrive at spot 48 hours before race to get best position
- drink beer for 48 hours waiting for the riders
- here they come, you've got about 2 mins to make the most of it.

What do you do?

Oh, and you also know most of your mates are back ot home watching the tour on tv and trying to catch a glimpse of you...

Result?

All the crazy sh!t we see.

I love it....

Did you guys see the images of Voeckler giving heaps of lip to some of the Dutch fans in the final few kms up the Alpe? I wish I could lip read French but my guess is "you guys can all go f$&ck yourselves!"


----------



## nims (Jul 7, 2009)

The crazy "doctor" fan guy was trying to shove something in Contador's face like a stethoscope I think.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

BostonG said:


> I recall seeing a fan in a mountain stage running with and just ahead of Contador holding a fishing pole type thing with a steak on the end of it – right in front of Contadors face.
> 
> It’s all a hilariously idiotic spectacle and I think I would absolutely hate it if I were a pro – but sadly, I’m just a lowly fan. Then again, I wish people cheered me on during my rides – I mean what am I, chopped liver!!
> 
> Good question – why aren’t there women flashing the riders? The TDF needs some of that.


There was one, but it was a guy running in a black two-piece bikini trying to keep pace with the GC guys, and was unnervingly close, and annoying. He was summarily grabbed by two security guys and was pushed to the a stony portion of the Huez mountain. Looked almost like a vertical body slam, hope the guy's ok. Just glad the original badger (not the honey variety) was there, he would've pushed the imposter across the cliff.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

izzyfly said:


> There was one, but it was a guy running in a black two-piece bikini trying to keep pace with the GC guys, and was unnervingly close, and annoying. He was summarily grabbed by two security guys and was pushed to the a stony portion of the Huez mountain. Looked almost like a vertical body slam, hope the guy's ok. Just glad the original badger (not the honey variety) was there, he would've pushed the imposter across the cliff.


I enjoyed watching him get taken down immensely.

The only thing I can say about the Euro fans vs. the American fans is that at least a lot of the scantily clad euros aren't fat slobs like we have over here during AToC.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

HillBillies said:


> I am loving this thread.....
> 
> As to why the fans go nuts? Here's the formula
> 
> ...


Somewhere it was reported that TV is none too popular with the Dutch for not waiting for Hoogerland after that crash.


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

robdamanii said:


> I enjoyed watching him get taken down immensely.
> 
> The only thing I can say about the Euro fans vs. the American fans is that at least a lot of the scantily clad euros aren't fat slobs like we have over here during AToC.


I think that moment should be saved as the funniest moment in this very serious, crash-laden, edge-of-the-seat, set the clock to 5am Pacific-time Tour. Now we can all sleep, again.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

izzyfly said:


> I think that moment should be saved as the funniest moment in this very serious, crash-laden, edge-of-the-seat, set the clock to 5am Pacific-time Tour. Now we can all sleep, again.


Speak of the devil, it JUST played on the evening recap.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

nims said:


> The crazy "doctor" fan guy was trying to shove something in Contador's face like a stethoscope I think.


ummm, i think it was more like a jab at his arm with a fake IV, simulating doping.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*1975 Tour de France*



JCavilia said:


> Rarely does anything bad happen.


Eddy Merckx would have a different opinion!

Idiot fan arguably cost him a sixth Tour in 1975.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

The Contador punch was awesome!

Did anyone see the woman in a black T-shirt and shorts get straight-armed by one of the moto drivers on the first climb? She was running along side and got too close I guess--she disappeared into the mass of people on the side..


----------



## husonfirst (Jul 15, 2006)

Those fans are a bunch of jackwagons.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

forget the crowds... tv cars and motorcycles are more the concern!


----------



## ludkeb (Feb 2, 2011)

paredown said:


> The Contador punch was awesome!
> 
> Did anyone see the woman in a black T-shirt and shorts get straight-armed by one of the moto drivers on the first climb? She was running along side and got too close I guess--she disappeared into the mass of people on the side..


That, along with the FALCON PUNCH, was one of the greatest moments of today...sort of. I don't much like Contador right now (obviously), but man that doctor fan was a total ass and good on Contador for knocking him. That was a total CX move!


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

lblanch40 said:


> Was that Contador punch this year??


I think it was a fingerbang!


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

francois said:


>




I love the skinny guy in black with the yellow cap running along. He reminds me of Kramer from Seinfeld and it looks like a scene that would have taken place in one of the episodes.

Another favorite was the guy in the blue body suit with the stars on it (not in this video). These people are crazy!


----------



## Joe the biker (Mar 4, 2009)

*This was my favorite*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIe_klzztAE

Hopefully the gendarmes pummeled the guy after tackling him.


----------

